# Summer reading list - books about cats!



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, summer is approaching and I'm sure at least some of you will be going away. I always have a hard time deciding which books to take. So here's a few books I would reccommend to you...

*I & Claudius* by Clare de Vries. This is a hillarious account of what happened when the author took a tour of America with her Burmese cat Claudius. Quirky and witty, with plenty of laugh-out-loud moments.

*The Knot Garden* by Gabriel King. A gripping fantasy story about Anna, a young businesswoman who leaves the city for the calm of the countryside, only to find that not everything is as quiet andperfect as it seems. The story switches between her and Orlando, her cat, who finds a terrible task forced upon him...

*The Cat Who Came In From The Cold* by Deric Longden. This warm, funny book tells the story of a white kitten the author adopts. I'm sure every cat owner can relate to it at some point!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am anxious to read this, I loved Eddings earlier books. In fact, my cat, Velvet, is named after one of the characters from an early series of his books.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the book titles. You know the bad thing about a really hilarious book is that I start marking all the pages that are funny and then I have to read them to my bf and then its like reading a whole novel to him sometimes hehe, =_


----------

